# ShengShou puzzles and quality control



## windhero (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't know if I'm the only one, but I've encountered problems with shengshou puzzles several times.

Usually it's a missing washer, a misplaced washer or a broken washer, but recently upon diassembling my new 7x7 LingLong I found a bent screw, a missing washer and some stripped screws.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ulll507u8nizcp9/20131224_214128.jpg

A missing washer alone does not probably affect solving that much if you lube well, but it does not enhance it either. Bent cores and stripped screws make tensioning impossible.

I'm very much into taking care of my cubes by cleaning and lubing them. I also have a large bag of replacement hardware and I mod my puzzles. This might not be the case with most cubers that probably barely lube the pieces and never diassemble the cube.

One thing I want would be DIY ShengShou puzzles, but according to Calvin (hknowstore.com) that's not going to happen most likely. DIY would prevent bent cores and stripped screws, but as we know it, there would probably be a lot of missing pieces.


So what is your opinion? Have you found out problems? Do you diassemble your cubes when you get them? If you notice parts do you reclaim them from the shop you bought the cube from?


----------



## natezach728 (Dec 25, 2013)

I think that shengshou cubes do have a few problems with hardware, like stripped screws, but the cubes are so good, they good "outweighs" the bad. Out of the 10 shengshou cubes I've had, only 1 has had a problem, with 1 screw. I do disassemble my cubes to lube and tension them. And if i do notice parts ill contact the shop.


----------



## Faraz Arif (Dec 25, 2013)

My friend, I own 3 ShengShou(s) and haven't had any problems. It may be your shipping service. From where do you normally get your cubes. Even the quality is good. I recently opened up a 3x3 completely, and re-lubed it with silicone spray, and it works like new. The only problems are : The stickers chip off easily if you're not careful. & The original lube (before usage) dries off very quickly.


----------



## windhero (Dec 25, 2013)

Faraz Arif said:


> My friend, I own 3 ShengShou(s) and haven't had any problems. It may be your shipping service. From where do you normally get your cubes. Even the quality is good. I recently opened up a 3x3 completely, and re-lubed it with silicone spray, and it works like new. The only problems are : The stickers chip off easily if you're not careful. & The original lube (before usage) dries off very quickly.



It has nothing to do with where you buy them, ShengShou factory ships the cubes to the cubing shops. From now on I'll buy my SS cubes only through shops with good customer service though so that when I do find missing parts I can actually reclaim them quickly.

Most of my problems are with high order cubes though (4x4, 5x5 and 7x7).

One 4x4 once had double washers in one center piece and the other washer was actually broken.


----------



## Faraz Arif (Dec 25, 2013)

Hmmm... Just buy some Dayans (If you aren't concerned with the price). They're good, and if you feel the need to re-lube a cube, watch crazybadcuber's video on 'How to assemble and lubricate a DIY Dayan Zhanchi'. It works for every cube. Just open yours up and do it. (Just a little tip)
Welcome.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 25, 2013)

For how much I love the performance of the cubes, I hate the hardware just as much. It's ridiculous how poor quality Shengshou screws are.


----------



## windhero (Dec 25, 2013)

Faraz Arif said:


> Hmmm... Just buy some Dayans (If you aren't concerned with the price). They're good, and if you feel the need to re-lube a cube, watch crazybadcuber's video on 'How to assemble and lubricate a DIY Dayan Zhanchi'. It works for every cube. Just open yours up and do it. (Just a little tip)
> Welcome.



Not all cubes are 3x3s you know. ShengShou is mostly known as a brand that makes the best high order cubes, 4x4 and up.

Suggesting to buy something else is not a fix because there is nothing wrong with the puzzle, just with the faulty pieces of that puzzle.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 25, 2013)

Such a nub question, but ive never known for sure, what is a stripped screw? lolol


----------



## windhero (Dec 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Such a nub question, but ive never known for sure, what is a stripped screw? lolol


This https://www.dropbox.com/s/iufk00cirqb3fnm/IMG_0756.JPG


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 25, 2013)

I've stripped ONE screw on my own accidentally tensioning a 4x4 to the max.
SS doesn't have good quality though
I've had a 5x5 come with 2 stripped screws on the head. But I've stripped the tracks...


----------



## Ruben (Dec 25, 2013)

Own about 10 shengshou products and I have found no problems with any piece missing or broken. They only thing I don not like about shengshou is he EXTREAMLY soft and weak screws. And the stickers. But other than that the high quality puzzle and low price is definitely worth it.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 25, 2013)

Replacing hardware is cheap, east and efficient, what if shengshous cubes had pieces like the dayan ones? the big cube wouldnt last a solve, the good thing about shengsou cubes are that the cubies are made with thick and strong plastic and they rarely snap or break


----------



## Ruben (Dec 25, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Replacing hardware is cheap, east and efficient, what if shengshous cubes had pieces like the dayan ones? the big cube wouldnt last a solve, the good thing about shengsou cubes are that the cubies are made with thick and strong plastic and they rarely snap or break



True that. but we to order, recieve, prepare, install, and pay for another set of hardware is unnecessary.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 25, 2013)

Ruben said:


> True that. but we to order, recieve, prepare, install, and pay for another set of hardware is unnecessary.



but with dayans for example you need to get a new cube or a new piece for $5 or so, that isnt fun


----------



## windhero (Dec 26, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Replacing hardware is cheap, east and efficient, what if shengshous cubes had pieces like the dayan ones? the big cube wouldnt last a solve, the good thing about shengsou cubes are that the cubies are made with thick and strong plastic and they rarely snap or break



Where do you buy ShengShou Hardware? Because I dont know of a place that sells them for a reasonable price.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 26, 2013)

windhero said:


> Where do you buy ShengShou Hardware? Because I dont know of a place that sells them for a reasonable price.



hardware store, 100 screws for 3$


----------



## windhero (Dec 26, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> hardware store, 100 screws for 3$



Well sure you can swap the screws (if you find the right size), but what about broken washers and a broken core? Those count as hardware too.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 26, 2013)

Shengshu Core are the best quality, washers 1000 for 5$ ebay ot hardware shop


----------



## windhero (Dec 26, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Shengshu Core are the best quality, washers 1000 for 5$ ebay ot hardware shop



The problem is not with the quality of the cores. The problem is with the quality of the handiwork of shengshou employees. If you thread in a screw in a bad angle the core is ruined. This does not seem to stop them from shipping bad products. When you receive a bent core the only option is to get a new one and those are only produced by shengshou and sold within cubes as they dont do DIYs.


----------



## s3rzz (Dec 26, 2013)

Faraz Arif said:


> Hmmm... Just buy some Dayans (If you aren't concerned with the price). They're good, and if you feel the need to re-lube a cube, watch crazybadcuber's video on 'How to assemble and lubricate a DIY Dayan Zhanchi'. It works for every cube. Just open yours up and do it. (Just a little tip)
> Welcome.



HA!


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 26, 2013)

ShengShou screws are just horrible. You might as well throw them away after adjusting them a few times just in case you'll never be able to take them off.
Other than that, I've had problems with the plastic injection once, one of my edge on the mini 7x7 had a dent in it, and I had the whole puzzle replaced by Maru, so that was good.
Still, SS puzzles are awesome.


----------



## Edgemaster (Dec 26, 2013)

I've received a SS Pyraminx with 3 ball bearings missing once. 
I guess you get what you paid for.


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 26, 2013)

Edgemaster said:


> I guess you get what you paid for.



What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Faraz Arif (Dec 26, 2013)

Hmmm... looks like many people have a bit of a bad luck with Shengshou(s). I've got a few myself, and other than a broken washer, its all perfect. Considering the fact that Shengshou sells VERY cheap products, its fine.
For example - 3x3 in India = $4.41 = Rs.274 /- (ONLY)


----------



## mangocuber (Dec 26, 2013)

The washers are **** i had one when i took the cube apart the washers were so rough that the springiness when i turned it it when back to the origianl position


----------



## elrog (Dec 26, 2013)

I only have a SS 5x5, but I'm very happy with it, though I've only had it for a few months. I have not taken it apart to lube it, tension it, mod it, or check the pieces. If I did notice the cubes tension getting off, or something not working quite right, I would check out the pieces, but since there is not, why check? I prefer to break cubes in rather than mod them because you then run the risk of ruining the cube. They also break in faster if you don't lube them because there's more friction. After a cube is fully broken in, I then use lubricant on it.


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 27, 2013)

I forgot to say that my SS 5x5's core seem to have cracked a bit, but I've never dropped it. It's still usable though.


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 27, 2013)

I've never had any problems with my SS puzzles, however I agree with what people are saying about the screw quality...


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 28, 2013)

I only have my SS pyraminx, and aside from the two stripped (and rusted) screws that came with it, it's all fine :/


----------



## cubizh (Dec 28, 2013)

The most problematic thing I've encountered with these products is the abundant ammount of lubrification which in turn goes in contact with the stickers, making most puzzles completely unusable out of the box, before a thorough cleaning process.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 5, 2015)

brian724080 said:


> ShengShou screws are just horrible. You might as well throw them away after adjusting them a few times just in case you'll never be able to take them off.



I just changed the springs in my new mini 7x7. After going through 6 screwdrivers to find the best one I still almost completely stripped the first screw. I finally picked up my Moyu screwdriver I got for free from The Cubicle and although I thought I would be too big, it was a perfect fit!. It worked on the almost stripped screws, and the rest of the screws were removed and reinstalled without ANY marks or stripping of the screw. It looks like we found a solution to Shengshou.... it's... Moyu


----------



## Berd (Feb 5, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I just changed the springs in my new mini 7x7. After going through 6 screwdrivers to find the best one I still almost completely stripped the first screw. I finally picked up my Moyu screwdriver I got for free from The Cubicle and although I thought I would be too big, it was a perfect fit!. It worked on the almost stripped screws, and the rest of the screws were removed and reinstalled without ANY marks or stripping of the screw. It looks like we found a solution to Shengshou.... it's... Moyu


Hahah shots fired...

Does anyone have a tutorial on hardware swaps in the shengshou 7x7?


----------



## Genesis (Feb 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> Hahah shots fired...
> 
> Does anyone have a tutorial on hardware swaps in the shengshou 7x7?



Just disassemble the core and swap the springs, nothing else...
Or were you referring to like a comparison of the performance with different springs?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> Hahah shots fired...
> 
> Does anyone have a tutorial on hardware swaps in the shengshou 7x7?



All I did was take the center caps off, unscrew one side at a time and switching springs with Dayan. No other pieces needed to be taken out.


----------



## Berd (Feb 5, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> All I did was take the center caps off, unscrew one side at a time and switching springs with Dayan. No other pieces needed to be taken out.


Thankyou, any lubing or setup tips?


----------

